# Faq faq faq (no-permissions errors, ads)



## Morrus

These are a few of the questions we find ourselves answering frequently in Meta. Although the info is available elsewhere, I'm putting it here, too. Folks, if you'd be so kind - if you see someone asking one of these questions, please direct them here initially. If that still doesn't help them, then I or someone else can step in, but this should help cut down on repeated questions.

(Note - I won't use this thread to answer questions; I'll edit this first post with FAQs, but I'll answer the questions in the threads they're originally asked if the person in question has checked here first and it didn't help).

*Why can't I post, or why can't I download a subscriber article? I get a "no permission" error even though I'm registered or am a subscriber.*

99.999999% of the time it's because you're still in the "users awaiting email confirmation" usergroup. That's usually what I find when I check someone's account after seeing a question like this. 

When you registered, the system sent you an email with a link in it. Find that email (in your spam folder if you can't see it) and click on that link. You should then be all set to do the thing you think you should be able to do.

*There's a problem with an ad on the site*

We use Google ads. This means that the ads aren't controlled or selected by us; Google *personalizes* and serves them to you based on your browsing history and such. This means that different people see different ads; the ad that you saw may not have been seen by anyone else.

We can ask Google to block certain ads. To do this, we MUST have the URL that the ad clicks through to. A description of the ad is no help - it's likely we've never seen it and never will. So if you need to report an ad, please ensure that you post the exact URL that the ad clicks through to. We can then submit a blocking request.

If you're curious about why Google is showing that particular ad to you - check your browsing history. Bear in mind that, therefore, when you tell us all about an ad that you're seeing, you're actually telling us something about yourself and your browsing habits - so sometimes you might not want to say it publicly.


----------



## Relique du Madde

I also misread that title....


----------



## evileeyore

Morrus said:


> *Why can't I search?*
> 
> The search function kicks our server's ass, so we have to limit it rather than have a website which simply does not load for anyone. Yes, we know you consider us truly stupid for making this choice and that you're under the impression that no other forum on the entire web does such a thing; no need to let us know. Subscribers can use search.





There are a number of things that can only be done if you're a CS, can we get a full list?

What I've discovered non-CS can't do in the last 5 minutes of trying to do stuff:  Can't Edit Profile, Avatar, Group Memberships, Apparently can no longer give XP...


----------



## Morrus

evileeyore said:


> There are a number of things that can only be done if you're a CS, can we get a full list?
> 
> What I've discovered non-CS can't do in the last 5 minutes of trying to do stuff:  Can't Edit Profile, Avatar, Group Memberships, Apparently can no longer give XP...




Those things have nothing to do with CS accounts. Start a thread here in Meta and we can take a look for you.


----------



## Relique du Madde

evileeyore said:


> There are a number of things that can only be done if you're a CS, can we get a full list?
> 
> What I've discovered non-CS can't do in the last 5 minutes of trying to do stuff:  Can't Edit Profile, Avatar, Group Memberships, Apparently can no longer give XP...




I think you're account is broken.


----------



## NubianSpearman

How would one delete a post?


----------



## Lanefan

Morrus said:


> We can ask Google to block certain ads. To do this, we MUST have the URL that the ad clicks through to. A description of the ad is no help - it's likely we've never seen it and never will. So if you need to report an ad, please ensure that you post the exact URL that the ad clicks through to. We can then submit a blocking request.



The only drawback there is to get the URL you have to click on the ad, which is to the benefit of both Google and the advertiser and only serves to encourage them.

Lanefan


----------



## Morrus

Lanefan said:


> The only drawback there is to get the URL you have to click on the ad, which is to the benefit of both Google and the advertiser and only serves to encourage them.
> 
> Lanefan




One click in exchange for blocking 200,000 views seems like a good exchange to me, and not to the benefit of the advertiser.


----------



## Umbran

NubianSpearman said:


> How would one delete a post?




There are two basic ways:

1) Edit the post, and delete the content.  This won't actually delete the post entirely, but it may do what you want.

2) Report the post to a moderator, who can delete the post for you.


----------



## Scott DeWar

How do you subscribe to a thread?


----------



## darjr

Scott DeWar said:


> How do you subscribe to a thread?




at the top of the thread there is a menu called 'Thread Tools' in it is the subscribe option.


----------



## Scott DeWar

found it!


----------



## Nyarlathotep

Is there any way to download or print an entire thread?


----------



## sabrinathecat

I keep getting told I need to award XP to other posters before I can award to the person I want to for the post I want to. How many other people do I have to give XP to before I can repeat a person?

On a related note: negative XP. Technically some people are just barely a hairs' breadth from violating Code of Conduct, but are deliberately trying to enflame and enrage, and generally bait people. What can be done to that? They aren't technically violating the rules, but certainly violating the spirit.
(OK, sure, I can ignore them, but they deserve more than just that)


----------



## Deset Gled

sabrinathecat said:


> On a related note: negative XP. Technically some people are just barely a hairs' breadth from violating Code of Conduct, but are deliberately trying to enflame and enrage, and generally bait people. What can be done to that? They aren't technically violating the rules, but certainly violating the spirit.
> (OK, sure, I can ignore them, but they deserve more than just that)




Deliberately trying to inflame, enrage, and bait people would generally qualify as breaking the rules, mainly the "Keep it Civil" statute and the "Rule 0" catchall.  If you believe you are seeing this, I recommend reporting it.  I would discourage you from discussing specific problems in public, because that just means you have been successfully inflamed, enraged, and baited.

If I may make a leap of logic about the root cause of your post, I would recommend you continue this discussion in this this thread  rather than this sticky.


----------



## Darkness

Deset Gled said:


> Deliberately trying to inflame, enrage, and bait people would generally qualify as breaking the rules, mainly the "Keep it Civil" statute and the "Rule 0" catchall.  If you believe you are seeing this, I recommend reporting it.  I would discourage you from discussing specific problems in public, because that just means you have been successfully inflamed, enraged, and baited.



Yeah, reporting the post(s) in question would be best. You don't need to think too hard about whether a post actually crosses the line or is merely close to it - figuring that out is our job, so feel free to simply report any post that strikes you as problematic. Also, if someone makes a habit of skirting the line, we'll probably notice sooner if their posts are getting reported a lot.


----------



## ChrisCarlson

Looked around but found nothing on this. How does one disable or move the "share" bar that pops in on the left margin? FB, Twitter, email, print, etc. icons... It's annoying.


----------



## RadioKen

Is there an "Introduce Yourself" thread for new members someplace?


----------



## Morrus

RadioKen said:


> Is there an "Introduce Yourself" thread for new members someplace?




Nope.  Dive right in!  If you're recently here from WotC, there's a "Who's Coming Over?" thread in the WotC Emergency Lifeboat forum.


----------



## RadioKen

Morrus said:


> Nope.  Dive right in!  If you're recently here from WotC, there's a "Who's Coming Over?" thread in the WotC Emergency Lifeboat forum.




Muchas gracias!


----------



## Darkness

ChrisCarlson said:


> Looked around but found nothing on this. How does one disable or move the "share" bar that pops in on the left margin? FB, Twitter, email, print, etc. icons... It's annoying.



Which browser and relevant add-ons do you use?

With Firefox and a couple of security add-ons, I don't even see these things. (I _can_ see them with Internet Explorer, which I rarely use/customize.)


----------



## ChrisCarlson

I use firefox. 

Another q: How do I stop the site from emailing me a hundred times a day (every quote, mention, XP or laugh)? I changed "Default Thread Subscription Mode:" to "daily, use email" thinking it would send once a day summaries. But no. All day long. Is there a different setting somewhere?


----------



## Rabulias

ChrisCarlson said:


> Looked around but found nothing on this. How does one disable or move the "share" bar that pops in on the left margin? FB, Twitter, email, print, etc. icons... It's annoying.




See this thread: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...o-I-Get-Rid-of-the-Facebook-Twitter-Etc-Thing

TLDR: Block addthis.com via your ad-blocker of choice.


----------



## ChrisCarlson

Thanks! That worked.


----------



## Morrus

ChrisCarlson said:


> I use firefox.
> 
> Another q: How do I stop the site from emailing me a hundred times a day (every quote, mention, XP or laugh)? I changed "Default Thread Subscription Mode:" to "daily, use email" thinking it would send once a day summaries. But no. All day long. Is there a different setting somewhere?




Here:

http://www.enworld.org/forum/usertag.php?do=profile&action=options


----------



## ChrisCarlson

Bingo. Thanks, chief!


----------

